# Refurbished Bodies



## BrokenArrow (Nov 8, 2013)

The inventory quantities available in Canon refurbished cameras on Canon Price Watch raises a question in my mind and that is what is the source of the refurbs? What got my attention was the 1300 60D's (maybe some mixing and matching in all categories). Apologies if this has been asked before (and it must have) but I didn't find it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2013)

There are a ton of dealers claiming to sell refurbs. 

It all depends on the definition of refurbished used by the seller. A dealer who takes a used one in on trade might test it, repack it, and call it refurbished. 

Canon takes returned cameras from dealers, gives them a thorough check and repair, and packages them with all the manuals and accessories that they had when new, and gives a 1 year warranty. They do not reveal the number in stock. There are some dealers who purchase refurbished cameras from Canon for resale, these are Factory Refurbished.

With some products, there are huge refurbishing centers in Mexico that refurbish used or broken products and resell them to dealers. They process everything from cell phones to electric mixers. These often find their way to ebay. As far as I'm aware, Canon does not do this with DSLR's, but may with P&S cameras.

I once considered buying a certain product for resale this way, and discussed it with the refurbishing company. In the end, I decided that markups were too low and it was a dog eat dog business.


----------



## BrokenArrow (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmmm I may be looking at this wrongly but the inventory numbers depicted on Canon Price Watch for Refurbished units only are only Canon USA units:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/canon-refurb-stock-tracker/

Your point is a good one about taking them back from all of their dealers, for whatever reason, and could explain the large quantities. The 60D, while still a great camera, is getting pretty long in tooth and the dealers may be returning them as unsold or otherwise due to increasing sales of 70D for instance. I was just kind of agog at the numbers of them.


----------



## climber (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi!

Is possible to know if dealer cheat you and sell you a refurbished lens/body? Or you just have to trust him?

And onother option. Is dealer sure that a manufacturer (eg. Canon) didn't sell him a refurbished product?

I'm talking about official dealers. So, they should have new products, but you never know what's going on in this world today.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2014)

I have had 3 refurbs. Each had under 100 clicks. I have a 60D coming for a 3rd body (mainly for lensbaby and street with the 40) and it will be interesting to see if that one follows suit. I think most come from change of mind purchases.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2014)

climber said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is possible to know if dealer cheat you and sell you a refurbished lens/body? Or you just have to trust him?
> 
> ...


 
They are identified with one of several means, often, the serial number is punched or defaced, or there is a paint mark in the battery compartment, so its pretty easy to tell. Lenses have a punch dimple on the mounting ring. Refurbs also come in a white box, and have anywhere from 200 to 7,000 shutter actuations, which can be checked by several software programs. 

A Authorized Canon Dealer would not want to risk losing that status for pulling a stunt like that. Canon will come down hard on anyone who creates counterfit new packaging to sell a refurb.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



Where did you get the number 200?

Mine all had far less.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

slclick said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > climber said:
> ...


And I believe one of mine had far more - at least 10k. Also, I've never noticed the markings, but will check my refurb gear when I get home.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...




Both my 7D and T2i had less than 20 shutter actuations (can't exactly tell how many, because I didn't check at the very beginning).
The refurb units sold directly by Canon come from overstock and demo units, as the CLP rep told me.
The refurb lenses have a red dye in the locking pin hole. Bodies and speedlites have a pinhole punched next to the serial number.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Both my 7D and T2i had less than 20 shutter actuations (can't exactly tell how many, because I didn't check at the very beginning).
> The refurb units sold directly by Canon come from overstock and demo units, as the CLP rep told me.
> The refurb lenses have a red dye in the locking pin hole. Bodies and speedlites have a pinhole punched next to the serial number.


 
I've bought several refurb bodies and lenses directly from Canon. They have each used different means of identifying it as a refurb. Some lenses have a punch by the serial number, some have a punch with a red mark in the dimple. In any event, they are marked.

The camera bodies have had from 125 to 2500 shutter actuations, but some have reported 7000. In any event, they are not 1 or two like all my new bodies have. I check each body as soon as I receive it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 20, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Both my 7D and T2i had less than 20 shutter actuations (can't exactly tell how many, because I didn't check at the very beginning).
> ...



I guess that means there is a bit of variation. My first T2i was DOA, and I (stupidly) didn't check until the 90 day-period was over. But they replaced it without any issues.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 20, 2014)

I checked my refurb gear last night - my lenses have a red ink mark and my camera has a miniscule pin prick in the serial # label. Both types of marks are so minor it's no surprise I haven't noticed them before. Also, I bought a 7D that seemed brand new, but my 5DII was pretty worn and had at least 10k actuations. FoCal didn't have it's info screen back then and there wasn't any other way to tell, but now I a lot of actuations on the camera and I'm positive that at least half of them aren't mine. The 5DII also had a big thumbprint on the mirror but Canon was good about cleaning it.


----------



## mpphoto (Mar 26, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Both my 7D and T2i had less than 20 shutter actuations (can't exactly tell how many, because I didn't check at the very beginning).
> The refurb units sold directly by Canon come from overstock and demo units, as the CLP rep told me.
> The refurb lenses have a red dye in the locking pin hole. Bodies and speedlites have a pinhole punched next to the serial number.



Wow, I never noticed the pinhole punched on the flashes. I did notice the red ink/dye on the lenses, but had no idea it was the indicator of an item being refurbished. I am attaching a pic in case anyone is curious about what the red mark looks like.

The current deal on the 60D refurb was too good to pass up and I am curious about how many shutter actuations mine will have. It will be my first refurb body.

Canon refurbs have been a solid buy for me and the one-year warranty (up from 90 days) makes them a better deal than before. My lenses and flashes have arrived in a condition that looked brand new, besides the refurb packaging. Hopefully my new body will be just as good. Will post later with condition and shutter count.


----------



## slclick (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I just received another refurb body, and this one had a few more clicks. 754 to be exact but as always, perfect condition.


----------

